# 1st Polisher - found this, any good?



## Gmanuk101 (May 25, 2011)

hey all.. looking at getting a budget polisher.

some good reviews on the site, but I'd thought I would ask the experts advice 1st here.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/direct-po...r%20polisher&gclid=CNv84v72h6kCFQRqfAod8FQnqw

Direct Power PP245 120W Auto Polisher 230V

any good?

Car is Civic 06 
Cheers G


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Not really mate tbh.

Best this to go for is a DA from one of the traders on here.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

What would you say your budget is fella?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

go to £40 and get a silverline silverstorm.. ideal starter polisher..

or upto about £60 and go for the safer option for starting out a DAS6


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I got one of those about 8 years ago from halfords and it wasnt good. Its grand if you just want to buff off some polish but thats it. It wont correct the paint


----------



## Gmanuk101 (May 25, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> What would you say your budget is fella?


probs about £40 max, dont wanna go overboard.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rotary wise, Silverstorm all the way!

£40 though, do you have pads, polish, mf's etc? £40 will barely get you a polisher, let alone a decent kit!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i echo what beko says..

the only option i'd say.. push the budget to £50 and go for this..

ive not tried it but rob says he used one when starting prism... so can't be bad.
Dynamo Power Car Polisher Platinum Pack: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

or extra £12 includes the platnium deluxe (mf's added, few extra pads, mf glove, wash pad and squeegedoublesho))
Dynamo Power Car Polisher Platinum Deluxe Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i echo what beko says..
> 
> the only option i'd say.. push the budget to £50 and go for this..
> 
> ...


I thought about getting the 2nd one. but due to paying for a wedding at the moment thatstop of my list.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

try this tool if you are trying machine polishing and dont want to spend big bucks, then order some of these pads they go straight on.

Might not be the best, but its better than that other 'buffer' from the same shop.
cheaper than a DAS6pro too, so if you dont get on with polishing/compounding then it hasnt cost you as much. i do vaguely remember seeing a thread about using a similar tool for polishing, but i cant seem to find it.


----------



## Jimble (May 1, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> go to £40 and get a silverline silverstorm.. ideal starter polisher..
> 
> or upto about £60 and go for the safer option for starting out a DAS6


Oooh, can you point me in the direction of a DAS6 for £60 please?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> try this tool if you are trying machine polishing and dont want to spend big bucks, then order some of these pads they go straight on.
> 
> Might not be the best, but its better than that other 'buffer' from the same shop.
> cheaper than a DAS6pro too, so if you dont get on with polishing/compounding then it hasnt cost you as much. i do vaguely remember seeing a thread about using a similar tool for polishing, but i cant seem to find it.


I think you'd find that difficult to use on some parts of your car, more like a palm sander...if you really want to get into machine polishing it depends on what you want to be able to do in terms of how much it's going to cost you.

Give us a bit more info. Are you looking to just apply and buff off polish? Do you want to reduce/get rid of swirling and scratches? It all makes a difference. I would say you need a budget around £80-£100 to get a DA polisher, a couple of pads, polish, cloths etc

These budget £20 polisher/sanders are really only for buffing polish/wax off.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

try this link for info on orbital sander as polisher


----------

